

Google's Play Store now allows the dev to reply to user comments - heliodor
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/06/14/like-a-boss-google-play-store-now-allows-developers-to-reply-to-reviews/

======
heliodor
Link works intermittently with a 404. Give it time.

